# Pregnyl Luteal Support



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have used Gonasi which is the equivalent to Pregnyl 6 times every other day since day after EC. I had 5000 dose. I last had it 8 days ago. My question is when I had my HCG bloods the results show a rise from 108 to 135 between Sat and Mon. I have been told it may be the injection but how long should this be in my system and although my results haven't doubled could it be because of this.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Usual advice is to wait 2 weeks to ensure all trace of injection out of system before testing. However half life of Pregnyl is about 1.5 days so you would expect it to be out of the body within 8 days on average. Saying that if the only source of hcg in the body was from the injection you would expect levels to be falling if you were taking serial measurements in the days after injection.


Sending       
Maz x


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank you Maz, I would have said Monday as day 8 after injection so I guess maybe a chance. I will post the results tomorrow just I case anyone else has the same problem. 

Do you think it matters at this stage they aren't doubling? Just interested as I feel quite negative about the outcome and I like to prepare myself for the worst. Maybe a chemical pregnancy?


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

The outcome was the gonasi was in my system still after 8 days and my bloods 10 days after the 5000 gonasi had risen more than double. So I have my bfp confirmed.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Congratulations  Fantastic news    Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------

